# new 40 breeder with costume sump



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

hey everyone just wanted to get a few opinions on some stuff before i started on this i am doing a 40 gallon breeder with 20 long sump i have a rio 26 hf has 1590 GPH was wanting to know what size PVC pipe should i use for a overflow or may be even drill it just want some good ideas it will end up as my reef setup sorry for the ? but i know and love cichlid fourms you all have helped so much in past on my 125 cichlid tank any help is good help all reef fourms i never get replies i plan on trying get lots of pic for this build thinks all


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Thats a big pump for a 40gal, i bought the hf14 for my 85 gal and its just right, i think you will find unless you have a VERY big overflow you will be choking back the pump which is not a good thing.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

lol i know what i had laying around allways hear better to have more power then to little not much other choice i was thinking a T right off pump to elbow back to return area may be ball valve idk need idea this is budget build lol maybe Y joint on return side to each side of tank with split adjustable sprayer will also help choke down the pump from what i read lol know what you mean by lots of power set it in bath tub to test from bottom of tub shot water up 3 ft out of tub


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Im thinking volume rather than "power" if your pumping 1600gal/hr (i know it will be less depending on the head height) you need to be draining the same amount, so if your stuck with that pump, you need to work out what your head height will be, look up the output at that height and size your drain/overflow as close as possible to it.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

going to have like 3-4 feet to display tank to sump hard to figure that out lol at 3 feet think it pumps 1200 gph so you think 1 in will do or 1.25 in i want to do pretzel syle overflow need to know my best rout to go hear ty for all your patience keep goin with the idea


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I bellive maximum drainage from a 1" is 600gph and 1.25" is 1000gph so i would go with the 1.25"
Im not familiar with the pretzel overflow so i cant help there lol


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

any on sump setup


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

I used a Durso on mine but i dont have an overflow box, mine is directly into the tank, have a look at some of the sump/overflow threads here in the DIY section for some ideas, quite a few have built them just recently, you will have better control with an overflow, i just couldnt do it on mine without chopping on the tank.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

need lots more idea then that please :fish: :-?


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

As fusion said, I also think that pump is way to big for a 40 gallon. If you do happen to get it to work, the water in your tank will throw any freshwater fish around like a rag doll. Im turning about 700-750gph with my rio pump on my 75gal. Ill link the post below to my build and hope that it helps you. Like fusion said, a few of us just recently build a sump/tank in the previous few months so keep asking questions. Hope this helps some.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=246505

Good luck

H :thumb:


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

When i built mine, i tested the output from my Durso before i bought the pump, i think you need to decide on a HOB overflow, building an internal overflow, drilling or not first and proceed from there, as koteckn said, lots of help here


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Just hook the pump to a spray bar with larger holes spaced evenly over the span of the tank and you will be ok. You will certainly have good water movement but it will be dispersed evenly which will help. If you hook a pump that does 1200gph at 4ft will be way too strong just coming out of a single nozzle unless the hose diameter is very large and the nozzle is very large as well.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

I would make sure to have a valve on the return. You are going to find that having the ability to throttle the pump very handy.


----------



## PaNiK (Dec 10, 2003)

zquattrucci said:


> i was thinking a T right off pump to elbow back to return area


This.

T off of the return line with the t refeeding water through the sump. Put a ball valve on this line to adjust flow. You won't restrict the pump and a 20 gallon can more then sufficiently handle that flow.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

i have decided to go with the rio pump with 1 in pvc with check valve and ball valve and 1.25 in pvc with diy pvc over flow and 20 l sump waiting on my stand to get finished a buddy is doing it for me then i will start posting pic sorry for the time laps lol things just ant working as quick as i would like but if it did i would be broke all the time so have patience with me


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

zquattrucci said:


> i have decided to go with the rio pump with 1 in pvc with check valve and ball valve and 1.25 in pvc with diy pvc over flow and 20 l sump waiting on my stand to get finished a buddy is doing it for me then i will start posting pic sorry for the time laps lol things just ant working as quick as i would like but if it did i would be broke all the time so have patience with me


Is the check valve your only fail safe to prevent a back siphon and dumping water from that tank to the floor?

I would change that if it is... Check valves are notorious for failing when you least suspect it.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

what else should i do


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Keep your return lines really high and at the surface so that in the event of a power outage, the water level drops below them- creating a quick siphon break. The lower they are in the tank, the more you have to be concerned with draining out.

Removes the necessity of depending on a check valve too.


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

want them hi so it is less of an eye sore bad enough that 1.25 in pvc pretzel that is going to be my drain any idea on spray bar or some other idea for my return from sump will be made out of pvc or something that will conect to it it is for a reef tank so cant have any dead spot so may be some pic deffently some ideas please and thanks


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

also idea on what to use for baffles in my sump


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

for the baffles, I used cut glass solely because silicon adheres to it better than acrylic. I'd like to hear what other people have had success with when it comes to baffles and their strength.

Like I said, I used glass and siliconed both sides of it. It took a lot longer siliconing one baffle at a time, but now that it's ran flawlessly since completion, it's well worth the extra time.

- H


----------



## PaNiK (Dec 10, 2003)

I had a silicone/acrylic fail my first run. I scuffed up the acrylic where it was glued and have had no problems that way


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

cool its going to be a green spotted puffer brakish water tank thanks for all help once i start i will post lots of pic waiting on stand


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

ok everyone i will be picking up the stand on Monday or Tuesday then i will start the pic and full setup as soon as possable thanks for all advise


----------



## zquattrucci (Apr 25, 2012)

stand is hear looks so darn good he did amazing job :dancing: sorry been crazy with the holidays got puffer moved out of his 20 long into his new 40 breeder with all pumps and filters power head out my 20 so i keep my beneficial bacteria and so i can clean the 20 so i can start to build my sump out of it i keep forgetting my camera so i cant upload


----------

